# Stanley #71 router plane or not?



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Picked this up at an estate sale today. 
They had it for $50, but today was 75% off, so I paid $12.50. 
Deal or no deal? It looks like its missing something, but not sure. Also is it a router plane? 
And how do they work. I have an idea, but not sure. The blade is actually quite sharp.


----------



## tbolt7 (Apr 7, 2013)

It is a router plane and at $12.50, you got a great buy. It is missing the fence, depth adjuster and a couple other cutters. They are great for cleaning up mortises and other joints. Nice score !!!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Tbolt said:


> It is a router plane and at $12.50, you got a great buy. It is missing the fence, depth adjuster and a couple other cutters. They are great for cleaning up mortises and other joints. Nice score !!!


+1 on this being a router plane and at that price, quite a score.

I have a Lee Valley Veritas router plane, which is where I would go for new cutters and some instructions on how to use.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=52609&cat=1,41182,48945&ap=1

For more details on the #71 and the missing pieces, look at Supertool

http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan10.htm

I use mine for cleaning the bottom of dado's. Can also be used to clean the cheeks on tenon's. A very useful addition to the tool arsenal. :thumbsup:


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

it looks like a type 13 1945-1952,it is missing the throat closing device and two blades,if you get blades make sure you get the ones with the slot up top of the blades for your depth adjuster,i got a type 5 1896-1901 first year they added the throat closing device ,for working small pieces,ill take a pic of the device for you in a few mins


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

also good for inlays,also the holes in the sole allow you to attach differnt wood soles of differnt shapes convex concave


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

heres is what you need,yours has the post for the throat closing has part has the main casting mine is two peices,but the attachment is the same all in all,and here is thethree blades that came with it.Again make sure they have the slot up top,mine dont because its older.its a nice feature,goodluck P.S. I would still do research on it best to learn the type is a round about,you should sharpen the blades a certain way I sent you the pics to help make it easy to get th parts


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Thanks guys. 
I was shocked this was still at the sale, considering the sale started on Thursday. I also picked up a couple gouges and other chisels as well as a few misc things. All in all it was a good day.


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

for sure,I havent been able to find onebefore I needed it so I found a fair priced one on ebay.This is the type that I like a type5on the way it looks and has the throat closing attachment , but the later ones have better features for a user.It is A good deal and they seem to get harder and harder to find,outside of internet


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Awesome deal! I love the router plane. It is one of my go to tools for cleaning up tenon faces. It's great for that job, inlays, dutchman patches...a really versataile tool.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice tool at almost free price!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Turner1944 (Jan 26, 2013)

*#71 Stanley Router Plane*

I have the instruction manual with mine. Shoot me a private email with your address and I will put a copy in the mail.

David Turner
Plymouth, MI.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

David Turner said:


> I have the instruction manual with mine. Shoot me a private email with your address and I will put a copy in the mail.
> 
> David Turner
> Plymouth, MI.


Thanks for the offer David. 
Ill try getting back to you later on this. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Keith Mathewson (Sep 23, 2010)

The post that is missing and described as a throat closing device, while it does perform that function it's primary function is a depth device.


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

I dont understand how it would act has a depth adjustment?you couldnt go past the sole?I was under the impression that the blade set the depth?also I was calling it that on the count john walter's book calls it that.Iam saying the throat closing device is only the foot, how can it set depth??maybe Iam missing soemthing?I know the baldes act as a sole.


----------



## Keith Mathewson (Sep 23, 2010)

The "foot" can be placed "upside down" in the holder, whereby the set screw is not fixed. As cuts are taken the blade is advanced and cuts taken until the gap between the "set" distance on the foot and the top edge of the holder becomes zero at which time the dado depth is determined.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I'm just trying to figure out what the little threaded knob does That's on top?
I've tried it a few times and it works well.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Dominick said:


> I'm just trying to figure out what the little threaded knob does That's on top?
> I've tried it a few times and it works well.


The knob on the top is the fine depth control. It should fit into a slot in the blade shaft.

This is from Supertool.com to show how the knob should fit into the slot in the blade.










Edit, adding link to Veritas instructions for their router plane. Not sure how much is common, but perhaps most is common or at least gives an idea for your plane.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/shopping/Instructions.aspx?p=52759


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Thanks Dave. 
I think I understand it now. Thanks for the link.


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

Ok I seebut thats not what its for?right,I mean in the book and a few other placs they describe it for working small pieces of wood has a added sole service.They call it a throat closeing device.


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

I guessthats why the diameter of the rod gets smaller,It services has two purposes?


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

Mr leach is calling it something esle then john walter.Thats why I called it that.but the foot is useless if you doing a thin dado cut.Mr leach is saying the shoe sets the depth,so why didnt stanley make just a collar instead of a shoe?By all rights the collar then sets the depth and shoe part of it is useless right?seems to me that is just someones take on it.Iam sure it works I dont think that was stanleys intention for it.If so why take the time and money to make the flat part of the shoe?and not just the collar?


----------

